# Working in Qatar but living in Dubai.



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi guys, first post so bare with me! 

I'm soon going to be starting a new job working a month on and month off rotation out of qatar. I don't fancy the idea of travelling back to the Uk everyone month to give the government my hard earned cash so preferably I'd like to relocate to dubai. 

I'm a little confused on the visa requirements. I will obviously have a working visa for qatar but how would this work for living in dubai as part of the UAE? I would obviously only be in Dubai for a month at a time but in the UAE permanently.I've read that a holiday visa would be sufficient but how would I manage to rent an apartment and obtain a mobile phone contract ect? My companies main interest is still here in the Uk as they are just beginning to pick up contracts abroad so support from them for re-locating ect is minimal. 

I've read of people staying in serviced apartments that provide all the amenities for you but if I'm going to relocate I'd like to have my own "home" even though I'll be renting of course. 

Also if someone could tell me what the situation for renting in dubai is at the moment? is monthly payments an option at all or does it have to be a one off payment or the quarterly payments. Have seen mixed reviews on this. 

Thanks for your time folks! :


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Since you would be in Dubai once every couple of months for a month, there would be nothing to stop you coming in on a Tourist visa but that would restrict you to a certain extent.

1. Accommodation - you'd have to live on a monthly basis, either at serviced apartments or furnished apartments which would work out a little cheaper. The problem of course is that you wouldn't be covered by the rental laws and therefore the rents will fluctuate with the market and currently serviced apartments are renting almost as the same rate as hotel rooms (i.e. very expensive). Equally you may be able to source a private individual (through something like Dubizzle) who can sublet to you although this may run foul of the no-sharing rule here.

2. Transportation - you can only hire a car, albeit on a monthly rate but this would be more expensive that owning or leasing long term

3. Bank accounts - you can only open a savings account and they won't issue you with a credit card

4. Phone/Internet - You can get a post-paid SIM which these days isn't too bad in terms of convenience, however you'll have to rely on your landlord to supply you with Internet/Wi-Fi at your home.

The alternative would be to get yourself on a resident's visa. There was talk that if you buy a house above a certain amount, you can get residents only visas but I don't remember seeing this being ratified - doubtless someone else in here will put me right on this one.

You can get a trade licence at one of the cheaper authorities like Virtuzone as a consultant - it will set you back around AED 35,000 - 40,000 once all the running around has been done, but it takes a bit of hassle to get it done. There are other zones/options so it may be worth looking into. I don't know however whether DNRD would allow a Dubai resident's visa if they see a Qatari one in your passport.

Of course you'll only be living in Dubai for half the year, so it may be that even after all this, it would still be cheaper for you to be here on a tourist basis.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You could rent a room in a share and pay for it every month and keep your stuff there that you didn't want to take back and forth. That would be a cheaper option. I think renting a car would be on par with leasing one as you may pay more per month but it would even out over the year for the months that you weren't renting one.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Are you looking to buy or rent - what's your budget?


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Benj23 said:


> Hi guys, first post so bare with me! I'm soon going to be starting a new job working a month on and month off rotation out of qatar. I don't fancy the idea of travelling back to the Uk everyone month to give the government my hard earned cash so preferably I'd like to relocate to dubai. I'm a little confused on the visa requirements. I will obviously have a working visa for qatar but how would this work for living in dubai as part of the UAE? I would obviously only be in Dubai for a month at a time but in the UAE permanently.I've read that a holiday visa would be sufficient but how would I manage to rent an apartment and obtain a mobile phone contract ect? My companies main interest is still here in the Uk as they are just beginning to pick up contracts abroad so support from them for re-locating ect is minimal. I've read of people staying in serviced apartments that provide all the amenities for you but if I'm going to relocate I'd like to have my own "home" even though I'll be renting of course. Also if someone could tell me what the situation for renting in dubai is at the moment? is monthly payments an option at all or does it have to be a one off payment or the quarterly payments. Have seen mixed reviews on this. Thanks for your time folks! :


having a month off and spending it in Dubai will mean that your hard earned cash will just end up with the Dubai government instead of UK.? You would be better off just coming in on a tourist visa, renting a serviced apartment and getting a pay as you go sim card. Serviced apartments can start at about 5000dhs a month but this will obviously depend where you want to stay. Think of 10 - 15k a month if its to be JBR, Marina or downtown.


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

Benj23 said:


> Hi guys, first post so bare with me!
> 
> I'm soon going to be starting a new job working a month on and month off rotation out of qatar. I don't fancy the idea of travelling back to the Uk everyone month to give the government my hard earned cash so preferably I'd like to relocate to dubai.
> 
> ...


Is living in Doha not an option?
As other posters have mentioned, you can remain on a visitor visa in Dubai, but it does restrict you quite a bit in terms of rentals, bank accounts, etc.

I do know of people who lost jobs in Dubai, moved to Doha and still visit every weekend, but these are people who either own apartments here or have partners still working in Dubai.

Short term serviced lets are expensive, on an annualized basis easily 2-3x what you would pay for a normal annual contract. If the objective is to save money, living in dubai as a visitor is not the best way to do it.


----------

